# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Warning: Ted Nugent Tune

## Voosh

Just one of these music moments on a Sunday morn. 

Long story... 

I've known "Teddy" for many years. Yes, he is 101% ahole. Yes, he is 101% caring and friendly guy. Yes, he can smoke it out on guitar. 

As many know here, I have no problem with guns, hunting or guitars. "Nudge" just goes over the top in some goofy ways. 

Kathy - "Voosh, you're a darned good shot. You have rarely killed anything in the woods unless we needed something to eat. Ya spend all that time in swamps and heavy snowdrifts without lifting your gun and taking great pictures." 

Blush. Gun, camera, beautiful sunrise in heavy snow, wildlife (that most wouldn't spot) and drinking in the majesty of it all with the only shots done with a camera - YES! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx-F-_Z9pCg 


Ted has done some great music. Most of which I don't care for. This one strikes a chord for me. 

As Kathy says to me - "You never _got_ this hunting stuff. You're too practical and get lost in just being in the woods and smiling. And yes, if we needed to harvest something to get through the day, we'll do it. Otherwise, keep trudging and breathing that fresh air." "Noodge" and Kathy are total polar opposite souls. I guess I fall somewhere in the middle. 

I never met Fred Bear. He is legendary for his development of modern archery AND as an evironmentalist. Yep, wish I could've walked some woods with him. I'd be taking the pix. 

[Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Bear ]

End of ramble.

----------


## KevinS

Voosh,

You just sold an iTunes download for Ted.  I was expecting a "turn that crap down".  Instead I got a "who is that, and can you add it to my playlist".  Just don't tell him that it was the exercise playlist...

----------


## Voosh

Kevin, 

I like the tune. Ted is a mystery to me. I won't say a word to him, next time I'm in TX, about your music choices. Hey, download and enjoy. Nooge needs money for legal stuff these days. Hah! What a genius and ahole - all at one time. He hasn't shot me yet. Ain't situational ethics and shared experiences great?

----------


## Voosh

Kevin, 

Actually that's not a bad tune for skiing. Just had it hammering in my ears as "Dawg" and I hit the trails. 


Dawg went after a 'coon. I ran and stumbled. Ouch. I turned up the music LOUDER. Leashed him and told him the next tunes, after I hobble back from tonight's run, are in the studio. Arrff. Arrff. 

I'm licking my wounds now. He's happier than a "pig in sh*t" wagging to some of the tunes I know he likes. 

Am I a too protective "father" to "the pup?"

----------

